# [Flash] Zahnrad zeichnen



## LukeTheDuke (25. April 2004)

Erster Post, also erstmal HALLO ALLEZUSAMM'N

Also; Ich hab ne simple Frage: Wie stelle ich es am besten an ein Zahrad zu zeichnen? Als Vektor. Entweder in Flash oder in Photoshop, solang, man kann ja Photoshopvektoren auch in Flash importieren, oder? Bin für jeden Ratschlag oder Link dankbar . Hat jemand ne Idee?

Luke


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (25. April 2004)

Hi,

Nur mal zur Klarstellung. Weder PS noch Flash (jedenfalls in meinem bisherigen beschränktem Flashwissen) können Vektoren zeichnen, da musst Du wohl ein Vektorprogramm zur Hand nehmen...
Falls Du Freehand hast, hab ich hier mal ein nützliches Videotutorial für Dich:

http://www.tutorials.de/tutorials135290.html

P.S. Auf http://www.exine.de/webdesign/bitmap_vektor.htm kannst Du auch nochmal die wesentlichen Unterschiede zwischen Pixel- und Vektorgrafik nachlesen


----------



## LukeTheDuke (26. April 2004)

Danke für den Link. Hab leider kein Freehand, aber gibt es etwas vergleichbares wie das Rotationswerkzeug in Flash?

[offtopic]
Na jetzt verwirrst du mich. Flash & Photoshop kein Vektor? Was ist mit shapes in Photoshop? Oder Pfaden? Warum kann ich in Flash unendlich vergrößern ohne dass es Pixelig wird?
[/offtopic]


----------



## Thomas Lindner (26. April 2004)

Du kannst das Tutorial in abgewandelter Form - ist jedoch aufwendiger - auch in Flash "nachvollziehen", weil Du auch dort Objekte rotieren kannst, nur gibt es dort nicht so gute Automatik wie in Freehand.

Zu Photoshop:

In Photoshop werden die Vektoren intern in Pixel umgerechnet, somit ist PS nicht vektororientiert.
Wie das genau von statten geht können die Profis dir besser erklären. ^^

Diesem Vektor Glauben unterliegen aufgrund der missverständlichen Bezeichnungen leider einige.


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (26. April 2004)

Ja, wurde auch gerade aufmerksam gemacht, wegen Flash. Asche auf mein Haupt, ich arbeite äußerst selten mit dem Programm und stehe daher nicht so in der Materie. Thomas Lindner hat mir noch folgenden Link gegeben: http://www.glossar.de/glossar/1frame.htm?http://www.glossar.de/glossar/z_flash.htm
da steht die Berichtigung.
Sorry für die Verwirrung, aber die Gründe hab ich ja gerade schon erklärt ;-) 

P.S. Für Freehand gibt es auch eine Trialversion auf http://www.macromedia.com
P.P.S. Für die Flashfragen, frag am besten mal in dem Forum nach.

Gruss vom (beschämtem) ALF


----------



## LukeTheDuke (26. April 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Thomas Lindner _
> Du kannst das Tutorial in abgewandelter Form - ist jedoch aufwendiger - auch in Flash "nachvollziehen", weil Du auch dort Objekte rotieren kannst, nur gibt es dort nicht so gute Automatik wie in Freehand.



Ja, genau das wollte ich umgehen, da es nicht nur umständlich ist, sondern das Ergebnis wohl auch sehr... naja, handgemacht aussähe. Wie auch immer, ich hab mir jetzt die Trial von Freehand runtergeladen, nur hab ich jetzt ein kleines Problem: In Freehand MX scheint es kein Umwandlungswerkzeug mehr zu geben, wie mach ich das denn da? Ich gehe nicht davon aus dass die wirklich das Feature gelöscht haben, muss man bestimmt nur anders machen... - aber wie?

edit: Hab's gefunden: "transformieren"


----------



## Thomas Lindner (26. April 2004)

Ich habe kein Freehand MX aber es müsste ein Palette Umwandeln/Transformieren oder ähnliches geben!

( Ich habe hier zwar eine Trial installiert, aber die mag nich laufen )

Die Palette belkommst du im Normalfall durch Doppelklick auf einer der Umwandeln Werkzeuge ( z.B. Rotieren, Speigenl,...)


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (26. April 2004)

So ist es. Doppelklick auf das im Bild befindliche Symbol und dann erscheint das kleine rechte Fenster.


----------



## LukeTheDuke (1. Mai 2004)

Ah! Gracias!

Hatte es über das Menü gefunden, aber so ist's 1000 mal praktischer, danke!


----------



## jfk adi (12. Mai 2004)

Man kann auch diese Zeichnung in Corel anfertigen und als Flash Exportieren.
Flash MX übernihmt es komplet mit allen farbverläufen und auch transparenzen.

Die www-Seite:  euro-art  ist so wie Sie ist  in Corel angefertigt und als Flash exportiert. (Seite ist noch in Arbeit)

PS. werde vieleicht im Neuen Contest ein Tuturial zu dem Thema Corel zu Flash
und  Rave zu Flash (Schlüsselbilder im Rave für Perspektivische Verzerrungen nutzen um ein ständiges neuzeichnen zu vermeiden).

mfg jfkadi


----------

